# oil pressure and pcv



## ms.chevious2013 (Jan 18, 2015)

Good evening. I currently drive a 2013 Cruze. It is still under warranty that i paid for...at 56,000kms. 
I have had the car in the shop three times in the last three months. Tomorrow it goes in again. 

The problem is this...the oil pressure keeps going and there is no oil in the engine. The service people found that there was oil and ice in the intercooler so they cleaned that out. moisture caused the pcv to freeze and spit out oil of the engine. every time there is something wrong with it, its the oil pressure, and pcv valve. replaced the turbo the first time as well when the issues came about. all in all, this is the third time that the oil has completely leaked out of my engine. so being it is under warranty....and myself not being the car savviest person around what would u suggest i do? i have had many people tell me that the integrity of the engine is compromised and i should tell them i want a new one. i really like my car and i would like to drive it for more than two days at a time...thanks any suggestions would help.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Very odd.

Have they done a compression test on all cylinders to make sure that there is not a bad ring allowing excess blowby? 

This will cause excessive PCV pressure and blow out seals when it has no place else to go.

Could be a faulty head gasket too.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ms.chevious2013 said:


> ...i have had many people tell me that the integrity of the engine is compromised and i should tell them i want a new one.


This was my first thought when reading your post. If your engine has run dry three times while driving there HAS been damage done to any journal style bearings in your engine: crankshaft, camshaft and turbocharger bearings.

You have to prove that something was wrong with the engine causing this though... they might turn this around and say it's your fault for not checking your oil level.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you see any oil under the car? How long does it take to leak out? How often is the oil changed ? What oil is used?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ms.chevious2013 said:


> this is the third time that the oil has completely leaked out of my engine.


Wow. I can think of things that will consume oil, but I think there's a limited number of things that are that drastic (unless you haven't been keeping an eye on the oil level.)

Any idea how it's been leaving? Either it leaks out or it gets burned.


----------



## ms.chevious2013 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi. I check my oil often. And I get my oil changed about five to six thous. Km. I do have all my receipts in order to prove I did the maintenance. And the oil was leaking out of the oil cap this time. It was all over my hood. Underneath of course. I use petro can synth. oil. They said its common for the pcv to freeze being its so cold and the engine isnt run for a long duration as I do a lot of city driving and short trips. All within a 20 km radius. The initial fix at the dealer didnt solve the problem I was back in two weeks with loss of engine power and the oil leaking out. I checked the oil and there was still oil in there. Im beyond frustrated.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think I'd want a compression check.


----------



## ms.chevious2013 (Jan 18, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Very odd.
> 
> Have they done a compression test on all cylinders to make sure that there is not a bad ring allowing excess blowby?
> 
> ...



I shall ask them tmrw when they take a look at it. Im having it towed in. So far everyone I deal with is reluctant to consider anything I tell them. Is it me or is warranty work the bane of dealers existence?


----------



## ms.chevious2013 (Jan 18, 2015)

SneakerFix said:


> Do you see any oil under the car? How long does it take to leak out? How often is the oil changed ? What oil is used?


It takes about two to three days for the oil to leak out. It happened a week.or two after I.got it back from the shop.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ms.chevious2013 said:


> It takes about two to three days for the oil to leak out. It happened a week.or two after I.got it back from the shop.


Well, the good news: they can't say there isn't a problem.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ms.chevious2013 said:


> It takes about two to three days for the oil to leak out. It happened a week.or two after I.got it back from the shop.


That is not normal behavior, regardless of what anyone may tell you.

Dealers get reimbursed by GM for any warranty work done, it doesn't/shouldn't cost the dealer anything.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Reach out to Chevrolet Customer Service here on the forum. They will give you a number to call for GM Canada that may get you some help if your dealer isn't cooperative.

You can also try another dealer. A dealer should EARN your business.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ms.chevious2013 said:


> Good evening. I currently drive a 2013 Cruze. It is still under warranty that i paid for...at 56,000kms.
> I have had the car in the shop three times in the last three months. Tomorrow it goes in again.
> 
> The problem is this...the oil pressure keeps going and there is no oil in the engine. The service people found that there was oil and ice in the intercooler so they cleaned that out. moisture caused the pcv to freeze and spit out oil of the engine. every time there is something wrong with it, its the oil pressure, and pcv valve. replaced the turbo the first time as well when the issues came about. all in all, this is the third time that the oil has completely leaked out of my engine. so being it is under warranty....and myself not being the car savviest person around what would u suggest i do? i have had many people tell me that the integrity of the engine is compromised and i should tell them i want a new one. i really like my car and i would like to drive it for more than two days at a time...thanks any suggestions would help.


Hey there,

I do apologize for these reoccurring concerns with your Cruze. If you need any assistance with this, I would be happy to escalate your information to a care team in Canada on your behalf. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current kms, contact information and the preferred dealership you use. Looking forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds pretty serious with oil loss that quickly. Would think rings/pistons or turbo oil seals.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> Would think rings/pistons or turbo oil seals.


He said the turbo has been replaced. 

Hmmmm, someone mentioned that the Cruze has variable oil pressure. I wonder if it's going wonky and blowing turbo seals? Wild speculation, but new technology brings new ways of failing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> He said the turbo has been replaced.
> 
> Hmmmm, someone mentioned that the Cruze has variable oil pressure. I wonder if it's going wonky and blowing turbo seals? Wild speculation, but new technology brings new ways of failing.


Most cars over-pump @ high RPM and oil pumps are sized to pump the needed flow @ low/idle RPMs. The Cruze's oil pump is "variable" in that sense that it limits parasitic drag from overpumping oil @ higher RPMs; even if the spring system that controls the variable displacement pump fails, I don't think that it would blow a turbo seal from oil pressure alone.

I really think this one comes down to excessive [positive] crankcase pressure. 

We used to do a trick on our 5-cyl engines that were known for PCV system problems - a balloon stretched over the dipstick tube. If the balloon inflates itself, there is excessive pressure in the system - if operating properly, the car should try to suck the balloon inwards.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Most cars over-pump @ high RPM and oil pumps are sized to pump the needed flow @ low/idle RPMs. The Cruze's oil pump is "variable" in that sense that it limits parasitic drag from overpumping oil @ higher RPMs; even if the spring system that controls the variable displacement pump fails, I don't think that it would blow a turbo seal from oil pressure alone.


Absolutely.

The variable pump in the 1.4 works off of pressure after the mains galley. Oil forces the outer pump housing against a spring; higher pressure moves the housing, reducing pump flow and regulating pressure. If that spring fails the condition would be low oil pressure (less pump displacement), not high.

Good point to bring up, though, ChevyGuy. Many newer engines are using a similar system, including the new LT V8 engines in the '14-up Vettes.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> Oil forces the outer pump housing against a spring; higher pressure moves the housing, reducing pump flow and regulating pressure. If that spring fails the condition would be low oil pressure (less pump displacement), not high.


So we can discount spring failure. But what happens if the housing fails to move because of something binding?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I really think this one comes down to excessive [positive] crankcase pressure.
> 
> We used to do a trick on our 5-cyl engines that were known for PCV system problems - a balloon stretched over the dipstick tube. If the balloon inflates itself, there is excessive pressure in the system - if operating properly, the car should try to suck the balloon inwards.


A quick, cheap test. I like it! A quick test that can point you the right way beats hypotheticals.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> So we can discount spring failure. But what happens if the housing fails to move because of something binding?


Then you're screwed! 

You'd end up with a fixed displacement pump I guess.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

That much oil leaking would make a monsterous mess of a driveway or anywhere you park and the bottom of the car. If you don't see a mess I am willing to bet you have a piston/ring/cylinder issue that needs to be addressed. With a lack of power and having it run out of oil that many times, there is significant damage to the engine. Is your warranty an aftermarket warranty or factory?


----------

